# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > دسترسی به داده ها (ADO.Net و LINQ و ...) >  کتاب اموزش Entity Framework

## negar.rafie

سلام دوستان
من از Entity Framework هیچی نمودونم
حالا میخوام ADo.net را بزارم کنار و Entity Framework یاد بگیرم
حالا می خواستم بدونم کتاب زیر کتا ب خوبی برای یاد گیری Entity Framework است یا اینکه کتاب یا اموزش دیگه ای را خریداری کنم؟

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...-Framework-4.1

ممنون

----------


## googoli

سلام 
با یه سرچ ساده می تونستی به این اطلاعات دست پیدا کنی 

*مزایا:*

 به روز بودن مطالب آن

 آشنایی و تسلط مؤلف/مترجم به مطالبی که تهیه کرده. این مورد در فصل دهم آن مشهود است.

 زبان فارسی (بله! خیلی مهمه!  هستند کسانی که چند گیگ، ببخشید چند صد گیگ (!)، eBook به زبان انگلیسی  دارند ولی حتی یکی از آن‌ها را هم تمام نکرده‌اند)

 متن روان و سلیس

 کیفیت خوب کتاب، صفحه بندی و امثال آن


*معایب:*

 قیمت  نزدیک به 8000 تومان برای کتاب 260 صفحه‌ای به نظر زیاد است. البته با بالا  رفتن قیمت‌ها (برای مثال 4 برابر شدن قیمت یک عدد نان لواش از سال قبل تا  به امسال!)، بالاخره ... خوب این مسایل را هم به همراه خواهد داشت.

 تصاویر موجود در کتاب عموما بیش از اندازه کوچک شده‌اند. این مورد خواندن تعدادی از آن‌ها را با مشکل مواجه کرده است.

 در مورد متد الحاقی معروف Include در EF من مطلبی را در این کتاب پیدا نکردم. این مورد به بحث عدم نیاز به join نویسی صریح در EF مرتبط می‌شود.

 در مورد نحوه‌ی استفاده از EF با سایر بانک‌های اطلاعاتی بحث نشده. کتاب فقط به SQL Server منحصر است.

 در یکی از فصل‌ها به الگوی  Repository در حد نامبردن اشاره شده. این مورد برای خواننده‌ای که اطلاعاتی  از موضوع ندارد، کافی نیست. می‌شد یک فصل را به آن اختصاص داد.


در کل خواندن کتاب «معرفی» EF 4.1 ، به کسانی که با  Silverlight و WCF RIA Services سر و کار دارند (و کوئری‌های آن برایشان  کمی گنگ است) و همچنین عموم علاقمندانی که می‌خواهند جایگزینی برای ADO.NET  (در یک سطح بالاتر از آن البته) پیدا کنند توصیه می‌شود.

----------


## gwbasic

سوالات مربوط به EF و ADO.NET رو در بخش مربوطه مطرح کنید.

این کتاب رو نخوندم فکر می کنم ترجمه ای از کتاب PRo Entity Framework باشه که کتاب خوبیه آقای راد هم خودشون مسلط هستند بنابراین باید کتاب خوبی باشه

در ضمن ADO.NET رو هیچ وقت نمی شه کنار گذاشت. EF لایه ای روی ADO.NET هست

----------


## Sirwan Afifi

اینجا استاد نصیری نقدی جامعی رو گذاشتن : http://www.dotnettips.info/Post/604/...-framework-4-1

----------


## negar.rafie

دوستان من خودم این مطالب را خونده بودم
من سوالم اینه که با خوندن این کتاب ایا به طور کامل Entity Framework را یاد میگیرم؟

----------


## gwbasic

هیچ وقت در مورد هیچ کتابی نمی شه گفت که یک تکنولوژی رو بطور کامل آموزش داده. شما اگه تمامیه کتابهای مرتبط با یک موضوع رو هم بخونید باز نکاتی باقی می مونه که با جستجو بدست میاد. بنابراین هیچ وقت نباید نگران این باشید که آیا همه چیز رو در یک کتاب پیدا می کنم یا خیر. اساس قرار نیست هم یک برنامه نویس به همه چیز اشراف داشته باشه مهم اصول و کلیات موضوع هست باقی در صورت نیاز با کمی تحقیق مرتفع می شه.
EF در نگارش یکش خیلی نوپا بود و در نگارش 4 جوان. از 4.1 به بعد تازه بحث Code First مطرح شد و بعدش Migration که در کتابهایی که در اون زمان بودن این موضوعات نبود. شما می تونید از این کتاب شروع کنید و در ادامه کتابهای دیگه رو هم بخونید. یکی از بهترین و کامل ترین کتابها کتاب خانم Julia Lerman هست با نام Programming Entity Framework ویرایش دوم و در ادامه کتابی تحت همین عنوان با نام Programming Entity Framework Code First که توصیه می کنم حتما بخونید و در ادامه وبلاگ آقای نصیری رو در این مورد می تونید مطالعه کنید که بسیاری از مفاهیم کاربردی و کلیدی آموزش داده شده که شاید برای بدست آوردنش باید ماهها تلاش و تحقیق می کردید اما این تجربیات با تلاش ایشون اکنون در اختیار شماست.

----------


## NaserHadi

> سوالات مربوط به EF و ADO.NET رو در بخش مربوطه مطرح کنید.
> 
> این کتاب رو نخوندم فکر می کنم ترجمه ای از کتاب PRo Entity Framework باشه که کتاب خوبیه آقای راد هم خودشون مسلط هستند بنابراین باید کتاب خوبی باشه
> 
> در ضمن ADO.NET رو هیچ وقت نمی شه کنار گذاشت. EF لایه ای روی ADO.NET هست


یک سوال:
خب حالا که ADO.NET رو نمیشه کنار گذاشت  خب حسن EF  چیه که مثل لایه ای روی ADO.NET می یاد؟

----------


## gwbasic

> یک سوال:
> خب حالا که ADO.NET رو نمیشه کنار گذاشت  خب حسن EF  چیه که مثل لایه ای روی ADO.NET می یاد؟


جواب این سوال  داده شده قبل جستجو کنید. اما بطور ساده EF یک ORM هست که این امکان رو میده که به صورت شی گرا با دیتابیس ارتباط برقرار بشه یعنی اینکه شما شی رو ایجاد می کنید بعد به EF می گید که اونو ذخیره کن و این کار انجام می شه بدون اینکه شما کد INSERT ای برای اون بنویسید

----------


## Sirwan Afifi

البته gwbasic استاد بنده هستند و درست می فرمایند ولی به نظر من با خوندن مقالات استاد نصیری میتونید CodeFirst رو بادبگیرید چون ایشون تمام مباحث CodeFirst رو در آموزش هاشون پوشش دادن.
2- در ضمن یه سری ویدئو آموزشی در رابطه با EF رو که توسط خانم Julie Lerman تهیه شده رو قبلا با کمک دوست خوبم milanFan زیرنویس کردیم (البته CodeFisrt رو توضیح ندادن بیشتر Database First و Model First رو آموزش دادن)https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...tity-Framework

----------


## firoozi90

> سلام دوستان
> من از Entity Framework هیچی نمودونم
> حالا میخوام ADo.net را بزارم کنار و Entity Framework یاد بگیرم
> حالا می خواستم بدونم کتاب زیر کتا ب خوبی برای یاد گیری Entity Framework است یا اینکه کتاب یا اموزش دیگه ای را خریداری کنم؟
> 
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...-Framework-4.1
> 
> ممنون


در مورد entity framework حاضرم همه ی دانشم رو در اختیارتون بزارم.اما در قبالشم میخوام ado.net که یه کم ضعبف تر هستم رو بهم کمک کنید.
یه جور تبادل دانش.
هرکی مشتاقه من منتظرم

----------


## NaserHadi

با سلام 
دوست عزیز بهتره شما یک تاپیک ایجاد کنید با عنوان آموزش EF و به قول خودت هر چه که دانش داری رو در اختیار بقیه بذار 

و اما در مورد ADO.NET : در تالار دسترسی به داده ها یک تاپیک جامع در مورد آموزش ADO.NET وجود داره لینک اونو هم گذاشتم

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...ر-دات-نت

----------


## firoozi90

> با سلام 
> دوست عزیز  بهتره شما یک تاپیک ایجاد کنید با عنوان آموزش EF   و به قول خودت هر چه که دانش داری رو در اختیار بقیه بذار 
> 
> و اما در مورد ADO.NET  : در تالار دسترسی به داده ها یک تاپیک جامع در مورد آموزش ADO.NET وجود داره لینک اونو هم گذاشتم
> 
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...ر-دات-نت


من ado.net رو بیشتر از این تایپیک ها بلدم.و در مورد  EF هم پست آموزشی گذاشتم.
منظورم مطالبی بود که هرجایی واسه آموزش گذاشته نمیشه.
بیخیال ماکه از پیشنهادمون گذشتیم

----------

